# What kind of jewellery do you wear?



## cindyrella (Mar 6, 2006)

For me, I tend to stick to Pilgrim, a Danish jewellery company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I buy from Ebay or from (online) shops. 
They have really beautiful necklaces, bracelets etc. and they don't contain that certain metal that I'm allergic to (can't remember what it's called in English). 
They use swarovski crystals, pearls, plated gold and silver and other beautiful materials and they don't look so dominant bling bling like for example Otazu can look.
I love their new Parrots & Butterflies range. I just bought some sets and I'm so happy


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Mar 8, 2006)

I like silver. I only wear silver to be exact. I dont' really care for Gold or how it looks on me. I dont' really have any type of specific silver I like. I have tons, and my favorites pieces I wear the most. I have a silver 8mm Hawaiian bracelet. Another Hawaiian type bracelet my Grandmother gave me for my birthday, and a nice handmade Mexican silver bracelet my bf bought me. So I have three braclets on my arm. LOL and I have tons of rings, so I just wear whatever I feel I'm in the mood for. Oh, I aslo wear a Jade ring my best friend bought me, which I never take off. But, yeah that's pretty much it. I like stuff that is modern and clean looking. Simple and not flashy or gaudy looking.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 8, 2006)

I loooove silver... I'm just barely getting into a little gold. However, my thing is earrings... the bigger the better. I have over 100 pairs of earrings... and I want to own even more. I have curly/wavey hair... so I really like big earrings to show up amongst all that dark hair.


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 9, 2006)

deleted


----------



## toby1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Handmade American Indian jewelry


----------



## BeautifulHelena (Mar 27, 2006)

I don´t wear any silver colored stuff (silver, white gold, platinum) because I think it looks weird against my skin. I don´t care for fashion jewelery too much either. My favourite pieces: a bracelet my aunt gave me, small golden hoops my grandma parted with, and an absolutely gorgeous necklace I just bought in Iran two weeks ago. Stone-wise I like pearls, smokey quartz, garnet and ruby the best.


----------



## greekskatula (Mar 27, 2006)

i wear a LOT of dramatic jewelry, all matching sets (earrings, necklace, bracelet) and a lot of small trendy things.. what ever im feeling that day i wear and match it to my outfit.. if i dont go running out of the door haha


----------



## user3 (Mar 28, 2006)

My wedding ring is usually the jewelry I have on.
On weekends I might toss on another ring usually my Tiffany square ring and a T silver necklace.
I don't wear them often.

VV got me looking at Pilgrim they have some nice stuff.
I am such a Tiffany whore I don't know if I'll ever break away.

I do wear silver toe rings.

The only gold I wear is my wedding band. Which soon will be changed to white gold or platinum because yellow gold is causing me major problems.

A few months ago I had to take out my earrings and let my holes grow in because no matter what I used my ear lobes would itch or rather the skin on my head behind my ear lobes. I even tried doing daily cleanings.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 28, 2006)

Pearls..white and black. Love!


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 28, 2006)

i wish i was snazzy enough to accessorize with my clothing but i wear the same pieces of jewelry everyday. a ring on each hand, earrings and a necklace all white gold, can't wear anything less than sterling or my skin reacts.


----------



## inlucesco (Mar 28, 2006)

I love big and funky pieces of jewelry, but my staples are a moonstone ring that my boyfriend bought for me (<3), moonstone earrings I got from my mom for my 18th birthday, and this new moonstone necklace that I bought: http://www.flickr.com/photos/inlucesco/111109518/

I do really like diamonds though, and although I'm not the biggest fan of gold, my diamond jewelry is all yellow gold.  This is my other favorite necklace, also from the boyfriend: http://www.flickr.com/photos/inlucesco/83003509/


----------

